# Is PTE score valid for Enginners Australia as well?



## Minzi (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi My husband is engineer , he was planning to file for assessment bt since IELTS is required before assessment, he has to wait. Since Australia has started accepting PTE scores for immigrations. is this Valid for Australia Engineers as well like ACS? please help us on this ASAP


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes you can go ahead

Please check the below link for further details

Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants


----------



## Minzi (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey! Thank you for replying bacK! I have gone through that. it covers Visa 189 but my consultants (NAIS) says Engineersaustralia have not declared it yet so we cant go ahead. Even i am confused here, trying to undestand is PTE valid for all australia immigration visa's ot its just valid for ACS?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

DIBP accepts any of these for migration IELTS/PTE-A/TOEFL/OET 

ACS doesn't ask any of these for Migration Skill Assessment.

EA does require IELTS for Skill Assessment, its not yet updated if they consider PTE-A/TOEFL/OET http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...ills Assessment/msa_booklet_november_2014.pdf page 7 - maybe they are yet to update it.


----------



## rohitsaini (Aug 23, 2015)

Dear,

I had scored overall 6.5 in PTE, but now my migration consultant told me that PTE scorecard is not valid for Engineer Skilled Visa,
Kindly clear my doubt .


----------



## nhaider21 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Engineers Australia will not accept PTE*

Will you accept the TOEFL, or the Pearsons Test of English (PTE) in lieu of the IELTS

No. For the Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia, you will need to submit an IELTS test result form with a score of 6 in each of the 4 modules. Alternative English Tests will not be accepted.


----------

